# Thumb sticks..?



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

What is the thumb sticks use.Is it just a different grip or does the style have a purpose?I'm still learning,Thanks for your time.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Basically it is a staff or walking stick with a place at the top of the grip where the user can place the thumb. It can be a grove in the top or a carved fixture.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

From what I have gathered thumb sticks appear to be popular in the U.K.

U.K cane shops advertising on the web display quite a few different designs for them.

I believe our friend from England, Cobalt, can fill you in more thoroughly than I.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

CV3 described very accuratly, its a different style of grip ,some say it gives better propulsion .Its oftern made from buffalo horn, rams horn , and wood natural fork in a branch looks good,

People who use them say its the most comfortable hiking pole to use ,they can be as fancy and decorative as you want ,but its important to get the hieght of it right to suit you. It should be about the hieght of you arm when held at a right angle mayby a fraction higher.

They very popular here ,mostly used by the upper class when walking such as prince charles .

but also used in place of market sticks.



rdemler said:


> What is the thumb sticks use.Is it just a different grip or does the style have a purpose?I'm still learning,Thanks for your time.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

That good to know.I have one diamond willow that I think I'll try making one out of.It's wide at the top and might just be a good one.I'll post a pic when I decide.Thank you all for the education.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I am in the process of making a simple Y topper for a thumb stick from a hardwood paling.

Took the pattern off a computer font, enlarged it, cut it out and sanded to my liking. It's a good place to start if you don't have any natural

timber forks


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

post a pic when complete always interested to see others work.

I have a drawing done with a y shape thumbsticks and was hoping to carve a minature pair of mallards heads on each y for decoration .just like making life difficult for my self

A nice way of decorating the y shape is to use gothic style boarder patterns it works well and adds interest to the thumb piece


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Cv3 has some interesting low relief work on some of his sticks ib the gallery which would also work well on thumb sticks


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Here is the result of my first effort using Y font from MSWord.

It's still unfinished of course. I learned a lot from just this one effort.

I forgot to allow for a thumb space for example


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

For a 1st effort its pretty good.How are you going to mount and finish it?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

you could always put a inlay in it to build it up .A contrasting wood would look good or buffalo horn


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not up to inlays yet! Was just thinking about horn spacer and tips and just oiling up the timber to keep the

nice orangey colour. Getting back to tools though I'd like to get a spindle sander for finer shaping.

I have own version using Haron drum rotary sander which I plug into my drill press. I am also making

thinner drums ton get into tighter spaces (say on a lyre shape) by gluing sandpaper to timber cylinders I have cut.

They also go into the press.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I also use a drill press attached to a sanding drum its a handy piece of kit .its better than attaching it to the drill and trying to fix the topper into a vice as i find the drill very clumsy to use .The rotary flexicable is also good to use for those small places

hope you get some good results with the scroll saw its a handy bit of kit for a lot of jobs


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I too use a drum sander in the drill press. It is handy. I have a Shop Smith. I can use it in the drill press set up horizontally and vertically which is very handy. But if you do not have a assortment of rasps and files they are good to have Mick. I still do much of my shaping with them. You can often find them in good shape in flea markets and pawnshops.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

firie000 said:


> I'm not up to inlays yet! Was just thinking about horn spacer and tips and just oiling up the timber to keep the
> 
> nice orangey colour. Getting back to tools though I'd like to get a spindle sander for finer shaping.
> 
> ...


I have a few Microplane hand rasps for quick shaping. They make flat, round, and V shape rasps. Very good for rough shaping. They also make a few drum shapers that you might find useful. More efficient than sanding.

Like you, towards the end, I glue sand paper to dowels for finer and tigher finishing.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Rasps are very underated ,i also use them for shaping and the micro plane is a handy tool .Recently got a set of shaped mini rasps very handy for those small dificult to reach places


----------

